# Bradley Bisquettes In Water Smoker?



## deke dirt (Jun 19, 2010)

Has anyone used Bradley Bisquettes in a regular smoker?  How about a water smoker?

If so, did you make any special considerations?  Do they last awhile?

Thanks,

Derek


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 19, 2010)

Might be interesting to see what they do using them that way but since they are more expensive than chunks or chips I've never tried them


----------



## smokinsteve (Nov 21, 2010)

Cost factor aside (I got some as a gift even though I don't have a Bradley smoker)....  Is there any issue using these in other smokers?  I thought I read somewhere that these were NOT recommended for use in other smokers because they produced toxic by-products.  Sounded like rubbish to me, but I can't say for sure.

I know they only last about 20 minutes, but I have two boxes of them and I would like to know if they are safe to use.


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 21, 2010)

Steve,

Not sure what holds them together, but "Lignin" is a natural chemical in wood products that binds pellets together.

I just can't see Bradley taking a chance on making anyone sick by adding toxic chemicals to hold their pucks together.  Personally, I would use them.  I purchased a cabin, and there was a whole pallet of bags with pucks in the garage.  Most of the bags had some broken pieces in them, and we just busted up the pucks and used them like chips.  I did not soak them first.

Todd


----------

